# "Hurry up and wait"



## skrinj3916 (14 Aug 2014)

Applied 2 years ago.  When I swore in in early May (QOR-Reserves), I was told that I would be put on a May-August course which included BMQ and DP1, got pushed to a July only BMQ, then got pushed to a September - February weekend BMQ, and now the course is apparently being pushed to October 31st.  I guess the famous quote, "hurry up and wait" is really true about the CF.   

So, has anybody else had this issue as well?  Also, here's to hoping my BMQ doesn't get pushed back yet again...


----------



## dimsum (15 Aug 2014)

You'll quickly realize that "hurry up and wait" applies not just to BMQ.  

Relax and go on the course when it happens.


----------



## Newt (15 Aug 2014)

"Hurry up and wait" goes hand-in-hand with "on the bus, off the bus".


----------



## dimsum (15 Aug 2014)

Newt said:
			
		

> "Hurry up and wait" goes hand-in-hand with "on the bus, off the bus".



As well as the classic "rain jackets on, rain jackets off".


----------



## BorisK (15 Aug 2014)

Or my favourite from work :  'I'm living the dream... ***mutter quietly*** and waking up screaming.'


----------

